# Wheres the whitebass reports



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Is everyone tight lipped with the white bass reports. Someone needs to make a report. Heck even I caught whites. 60 to 70 whites this morning. Come on we need something to read and talk about.


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, looks like you spilled the beans... do you have any more details?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree, I haven't been fishing since December, I did go up to lake house last weekend only to notice someone stole my license plate off boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ducktracker said:


> I agree, I haven't been fishing since December, I did go up to lake house last weekend only to notice someone stole my license plate off boat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DANG! Ya gotta hate that! ^^


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I think it's going to get worse since this inspection thing is finally going to be enforced. Funny thing it had expired and I had the new sticker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Mattfishin, let me know if you are fishing next tues or wed. I'm free and looking to wet a line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I have had no luck this season with the weather and work. This weekend is another fine example. Can't complain though. We need the rain. Boat's clean at least.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Catching limits everyday on Middle Bosque with a fly rod.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

How water clarity on Spring creek?


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Along creek is like chocolate milk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Now, Matt

Your stirring everyone up and everyone knows the rivers, creeks and lakes are like Chocolate milk. I guess the next thing you will tell us is you are catching whites in Lake Conroe?

I guess I need to go to the Jetties or something! :headknock

From the weather reports, It looks like Saturday the rivers etc will really be washed out.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

My youngest boy stopped at the creak on the way home from Sam Houston yesterday afternoon. He kept 12 nice ones and gave a few others to some not so lucky fishermen. 
Guess who had to get up out of his comfortable chair and clean fish. 

t/c


----------



## Dallas157 (Aug 3, 2013)

anybody been catching them in the trinity close to old river?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Mattsfishin said:


> Is everyone tight lipped with the white bass reports. Someone needs to make a report. Heck even I caught whites. 60 to 70 whites this morning. Come on we need something to read and talk about.


You know what they say Matt,no pics no feesh.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Bruce tried to send you a PM. not available. I do have one picture of the fish in the live well. I did not take any pictures today.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Mattsfishin said:


> Bruce tried to send you a PM. not available. I do have one picture of the fish in the live well. I did not take any pictures today.


Just kidding Matt. I know if any body catching them right now it would be you.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Mattsfishin said:


> Bruce tried to send you a PM. not available. I do have one picture of the fish in the live well. I did not take any pictures today.


You never take pictures or answer your phone!!!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Gofish2day said:


> Now, Matt
> 
> Your stirring everyone up and everyone knows the rivers, creeks and lakes are like Chocolate milk.


:walkingsm
I am not that fond of chocolate milk, but love me some tea.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Along creek is like chocolate milk


Thanks jugs. I figured.

Matt is probably just going stir crazy and getting everyone riled up. I'm sure mostly everywhere is washed out. But I'm also sure there are a few places to catch fish and he is a master of the whites. So who knows...


----------



## Alumacraftbassin (Nov 13, 2012)

i went to spring creek at jj park today. Was extra chocolaty. 0 fish caught practicing fly fishing, saw nothing but gar.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

here's a picture of a few I kept for supper yesterday. We did not take pictures today. It is hard to take pictures when you are by yourself like I was yesterday.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

brucevannguyen said:


> You know what they say Matt,no pics no feesh.


I figured You were rigging that new boat and no time to fish so no report


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Spring/cypress is chocolate milk checked it today think they will be moving out, spawned already, but everyone else knows more than me about whites, so go ahead and tell me I'm wrong guys.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Mattsfishin said:


> here's a picture of a few I kept for supper yesterday. We did not take pictures today. It is hard to take pictures when you are by yourself like I was yesterday.


awe Thanks Matt for the pics. Really brighten up this fresh water forum. Those fish looks really good. I am imagining some in the fryer right now. Corn meal batter and tarter sauce yum!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

cva34 said:


> I figured You were rigging that new boat and no time to fish so no report


Cva34 all i need is an i pilot and im set. I keep my boat really simple less things to break or replace. All I need is an i pilot and i'm done withe that boat. I have'nt been fishing Livingston that much this year.


----------



## AnglinTexas (Mar 15, 2015)

i'm new around here, new to this forum.... and fishing Livingston that is... Not new to the area, I grew up in Rye. I'm looking forward to getting back on some whites, I did real good late last summer around Hells Half Acre.. no clue where to go right now.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

brucevannguyen said:


> Cva34 all i need is an i pilot and im set. I keep my boat really simple less things to break or replace. All I need is an i pilot and i'm done withe that boat. I have'nt been fishing Livingston that much this year.


Hey Bruce don't forget to check the I pilot price at universal mania.
When i bought mine 3 months ago they beat everybody's price by 200.00 dollars. Just a heads up.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Steven H said:


> Spring/cypress is chocolate milk checked it today think they will be moving out, spawned already, but everyone else knows more than me about whites, so go ahead and tell me I'm wrong guys.


I hope you learn faster than me. Spawning whites have been my passion for 40 years, and it is still a guessing game. But if you go enough, there are times you just really hit it right!!!

Early when water is cold and fish are just moving up and staging, I think simple lead head jigs with curly grubs or Roadrunners are best lures. By this time, I think crank baits such as Rat-L-Traps are better.

Since Swine Assassin has done well before on Pet Spoons, I now keep a little rig that can cast one # 13 Pet Spoon also, which is light and tricky.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

*limited on in the muddy conroe water ,,,*

it was fast fun and very muddy but had a blast..went yesterday and not a single fish ,,,these were caught Thursday ,,, good luck to all:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good looking fish. I saw a boat that looked like yours thursday morning on my way out.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

brucevannguyen said:


> You know what they say Matt,no pics no feesh.


Boom!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, I couldn't stand it any longer so I talked to Matt and I found out where they were biting. Here are the coordinates.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Well, I couldn't stand it any longer so I talked to Matt and I found out where they were biting. Here are the coordinates.


I knew it.... Thats the coordinates for H.E.B Thanks


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I took some WB out the freezer and made these fish cakes today. My wife is into the healthy stuff and would not let me fry them. Enjoy the pics!
Now for you Nay Sayers......
* I did not catch these with Matt last Friday morning before the rain.
* We did not catch 75 fish before 10am.
* We did not throw back 45 fat females.
* I did not have the hot bait we used in my tackle box.
* I deny all accusations of fishing last week.
* Did we catch em in Conroe !! Sorry could not resist?
I tried the fish cakes and they were very good. I tried several different ways and used Panko bread crumbs. They are crispy. I found the second batch where I added the Egg really held them together. The other was Cajun baked potato's in crab boil.

Wish the rain would quit! I was really hoping to fish the river this year.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Sure looks good. Nothing like fresh fish to make fish cakes with. LOL !!! More to come this week.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Gofish2day said:


> I took some WB out the freezer and made these fish cakes today. My wife is into the healthy stuff and would not let me fry them. Enjoy the pics!
> Now for you Nay Sayers......
> * I did not catch these with Matt last Friday morning before the rain.
> * We did not catch 75 fish before 10am.
> ...


Very nice! You got a recipe for the panko wb? I'm looking for something other than just frying to do with some I have.
Thanks


----------



## makotex (Jun 7, 2013)

*Up the creeks*

They were way up the creeks last weekend. 2 different days


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Now they can come down on you for the coordinates, type of lure, time of day, what type of line, what kind of boat you use, and etcâ€¦. Heck might as well take them with you, NOT !!!!! LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> Thanks for the report. Now they can come down on you for the coordinates, type of lure, time of day, what type of line, what kind of boat you use, and etcâ€¦. Heck might as well take them with you, NOT !!!!! LOL !!!!!!!


And don't forget to clean there fish Matt.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Old River Road?*



Dallas157 said:


> anybody been catching them in the trinity close to old river?


I have heard nothing good if your referring to old River rd. Bedias Creek still too fast.


----------

